# Any way to minimize problems from too much shed cat hair?



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

My kitten leaves hair everywhere she goes. My clothes always have her hair all over them if I hold her.

I constantly have red and itchy eyes from her hair getting in them, and also I think it is causing me to sneeze quite a lot too. I have found that if I don't touch my eyes they usually don't start to get red and itch that much, but even so, it would be better if I could keep her hair out of my eyes entirely.

Are there any methods I can use to minimize the problems I have mentioned?

Would an air purifier suck up the hair that comes off of her and keep it off my clothing and bed sheets and out of my eyes etc?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

How often are you grooming your cat?
There are some wonderful eye drops for allergies. Prescription only, though.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe you have a long-haired cat (Maine ****) and shedding is one of the joys of long-haired cats! To reduce shedding, you should groom the cat daily. Good tools to remove "dead" hair include the Zoom Groom or the Furminator. In addition, ensuring the cat is receiving a healthy diet will help to improve the health of her coat. You can also try Omega-3 supplements for the same purpose. Of course, none of these solutions will eliminate shedding.

As for dealing with the shedding, I don't believe an air purifier will "suck up" cat hair...for that you will need a vacuum cleaner! An air purifier will eliminate the microscopic dander particles in the air, which might help if you're allergic. You should also have a good lint brush on hand to deal with clothes, furniture, etc.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I take Zyrtec, it eliminates my allergies completely.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

Do my eyes getting itchy and red after I get her hair in them mean I have allergies for sure? Could that happen to someone who does not have allergies? 

Is it possible I would become immune to having my eyes become red and itchy after I get her hair in them simply by enduring it for a period of time? Or will that happen forever if I don't take pills or eye drops?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I can’t tell if you’re allergic to cats. Only you would know or could determine that. However, allergies do not relate to cat hair and are not affected by how much or how little cats shed. Cat allergies are related to a protein found in cat saliva, called Fel d1, which are produced in higher or lower levels, depending on the cat. When a cat grooms, small particles of saliva find their way into the air, which is what causes a reaction in those who are allergic. Allergic reactions include red, itchy, or swollen eyes; red areas on the skin or rashes; sneezing; runny nose or nasal congestion; difficulty breathing; coughing or wheezing; swelling of the feet or hands; and no doubt a few other things. You mentioned two such symptoms (red/itchy eyes and sneezing), which might mean you’re allergic to cats, or these symptoms might be the result of something else, such as a cold or an allergy to something other than the cat. 

IF you're allergic (and I can’t say if you are or aren’t), then being around your cat for a while might: (a) result in immunity over time, (b) result in a worsening of your symptoms over time, or (c) result in no change one way or the other. There’s no way to tell in advance, since it will differ from person to person. If you think you might be allergic to your cat (or cats in general), but don’t know, then you could consult an allergist.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You have a Maine ****...the shed a ton. And you have a kitten, which doesn't even get close to comparing to what an adult sheds...it gets worse. 

Are you actually getting hair in your eyes? (That seems kind of strange, I rarely get Holly's fur in my eyes.) If you're getting actual hair in your eye, then nothing is going to help keep your eye from getting irritated, a foreign object in your eye is always going to be an issue. If it's just dander, then regular brushing and wiping her down with wipes made to reduce the dander. Nature's Miracle makes a product called Allergen Reducer that is used to spray on furniture, carpet, bedding etc. that dissolves the dander (I've never used it so I don't know how well it works). 

I take Zyrtec and it works great.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the good info everyone.

I can't say for sure if I'm getting hair in my eyes. I assumed that was the cause when I made the original post, but now that I think about it, the saliva issue may be causing it after all.

Although, my eyes don't usually start to bother me to a significant degree until _after_ I touch them at least once. After I touch them, that's when the issues get really bad. Before I touch them, the issues are just a very minor thing that I notice but cause me only very minimal discomfort.. Would that mean it's not a saliva issue causing my eyes to be irritated?

I am wary to start taking medications to deal with this issue, presuming I'm allergic. Is that the only solution?

How exactly would an allergist determine if I'm allergic to cats or not?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

You would have to have allergy testing to determine for sure if you are allergic to cats, but the itchy red or swollen eyes on contact is a common presentation of cat allergies. I have a friend who is fine to visit me unless he pets the cats then touches his face. He just doesn't touch the cats and washes his hands before he leaves and is fine...as long as he remembers not to rub his face/eyes while he's here. 

You could try zyrtec or something similar to see if it clears up. If it does, pretty safe to assume its an allergy. If you don't want to try that, then start washing your hands after handling the cat and before you touch your face/eyes and manage it that way.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd wager you are allergic, the only question is HOW allergic. If its not much, you might just be able to reduce the trigger sufficiently.

Air purifier isn't going to do too much. I second getting a furminator (much cheaper on Amazon than local pet stores), but that really just helps with the shedding more than anything. 

I would caution against planning on taking allergy medications regularly for the next decade plus. They have well documented side-effects, especially when taken persistently for long periods of time. Weight gain, drowsiness, reduced libido, and more can affect people to varying degrees. 

If you didn't have symptoms before you got the cat, short of going to an allergist obviously, the only easy way would be to limit your exposure to cats for a couple weeks, then reintroduce and see if symptoms diminish and return accordingly. I offered to take care of my friends cats for a while and played with them to test myself first, as honestly if I were allergic like my dad is, I don't think a kitty would be in the cards for me.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

I am semi allergic to cats, when I touch my eyes after touching them they get red and itchy. What I do is I keep my clothes in a closet with doors closed at all times, also get one of those sticky rollers to get off the cat fur from your clothes, or if you are cheap like me just buy a roll of tape and use it with your hand to get the fur off. 

Also I vacuum my sofas once a day now that I got hana because she sheds so much unlike oliver. Also I sweep once a day. Cat litter boxes are cleaned twice a day. Anything you wear keep closed off from the cats in a designated no cat area such as a closet. hang your shower towel out of reach of the kitties so you also don't have that hanging where cats can rub off on them. 

Another way to keep in check the whole eye thing is after touching the cat wash your hands. I actually acclimate to a cat after I've been around them a month or so, so I don't have that problem with my two anymore. But with any new cats I wash my hands religiously.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If you're touching the cat then touching your eyes and having a response it's more than likely due to the microscopic bits of dander you are transferring to your eyes. Use wipes of the cat to reduce the amount of dander (dried cat saliva) and avoid touching your eyes before you've washed your hands.


----------



## Mdolittle (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like you are allergic. I live on Claritin. Yep, with all my critters, I'm allergic to pet dander.


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

I hate to say this, but cleaning, cleaning, cleaning and antihistamine (like Zyrtec some one mentioned).

Get a good (and I mean good) vacuum cleaner, water bath filtration is the best. This is one brand that uses it: Rainbow Cleaning System: Product Information . Make sure you vacuum clean sofas and carpets, and change bed sheets often enough. Don't forget to dust too. If you can (or choose), keep the cat out of your bedroom and your bed. That way your sleeping area stays cleaner.

And start grooming your cat daily. Allergy isn't caused my the loose hair but dandruff and grooming reduces that too. Most cat like grooming - it's like petting.

I took antihistamine for couple months when my first cat moved in, because I have mild allergy. Then I started to reduce the dose. I never got any symptoms of any cats after that.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Wash your hands BEFORE touching your eyes if you've touched your cat. Keep yoru bedroom a cat free zone.

Rubbing the cat down with a damp cloth will help. A bath once in a while even better if the cat tolerates it.

Brushing a lot to remove the stray hair.

I'm allergic too...yes...but only to my new cat. Soon, I might develop an immunity to him too.


----------

